# Cycling - bacteria in a bottle or seeding from store?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Me again.
I promise this is my last newbie question for today. 

I'll start fishless cycling today (I'm all set up with test kits etc.) and I'd like to speed things up (of course), so I was thinking of purchasing bio-spira or something like that.

Alternatively, I know sometimes fish stores (I go to Aquariums West - it's nearby) will give you a sample from one of their tanks.

Is one of these options better than the other?
I know Bio-Spira can be hit or miss, but I also wouldn't want to get diseases or something from a store sample.

Would appreciate benefiting from this community's extensive experience!
(and I hope to one day be able to return the favor).


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I go a bit of both roots. Asking a store never hurts, especially if you agree to buy something from them  I really like seachem stability and it has not let me down. As I use both usually in tandem I can't say one way or another which is the true hero in getting a cycle going but that is the route I usually go.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, mitchb! I hadn't even considered doing both at the same time.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used Seachem Stability with and without other seeded filters with very good results. If you go the seeded bacteria route, you really can't do a fishless cycle - the bacteria in a bottle and the seeded filter media needs a food source ie. fish, ammonia source, otherwise they'd die off. So...get your fish and Stability at the same time! If you get seeded media from the pet store - you may introduce diseases like you mentioned, which kinda defeat one of the reasons for doing a fishless cycle.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 Seachem Stability. I've used it many times when setting up a new tank that fish have gone into right away. It's also good to have some Stability at home because it's useful to add to your tank after cleaning filters or after really big water changes.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I also used stability with no problem for my first tank and then just seeded my other tanks with my original tank =P If you have any friends or know anyone on this forum who can give you some biomedia to seed your filter with that would probably be the best since they would know if their tank has any diseases


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Yes, agreed. If you are going to have a betta of something like that, just add the fish and seachem stability at the same time, with prime, and keep up with your water change (more frequent in the beginning) and you should not have any problem. Betta is very hardy.
Not saying any fish store is bad but they handle a lot of volumn so it is very possible that there may be some pathogen in their water that they may not even know about. I would just use stability. Add some inside your filter as well.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice - sounds like Seachem is the winner.
Naturally, a source of ammonia is needed - I was planning to use the bottled kind, not the fish pee kind, and to keep track of my parameters closely for a few days before I add fish.
Is this overkill? Can you really dump fish right in there after putting in some Seachem stuff?

-J


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used pure pond and pure aqua with no problems
Evolution Aqua Ltd PURE Pond.
Evolution Aqua Ltd PURE Aquarium


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

UnderseaGal said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice - sounds like Seachem is the winner.
> Naturally, a source of ammonia is needed - I was planning to use the bottled kind, not the fish pee kind, and to keep track of my parameters closely for a few days before I add fish.
> Is this overkill? Can you really dump fish right in there after putting in some Seachem stuff?
> 
> -J


You can do bottled ammonia...but if it is just a betta I would just put him in with seachem stability.
Betta is tough they can live in some stale little jar for a long time they have pretty high tolerance. Also, stability will provide you with both bacteria (ammonia --> nitrite; nitrite-->nitrate) so your tank should be cycled very quickly.
I have never tried Bonsai Dave's product but he knows his stuff so if he says it works it probably does. 
I do not like Cycle from Nutrafin. But that is just me. I am Seachem Stability all the way.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I love stability. I think anyone who has had a bad experience with it is using it wrong. You need an ammonia source, meaning put your fish in right away and dose per bottle instructions.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

UnderseaGal said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice - sounds like Seachem is the winner.
> Naturally, a source of ammonia is needed - I was planning to use the bottled kind, not the fish pee kind, and to keep track of my parameters closely for a few days before I add fish.
> Is this overkill? Can you really dump fish right in there after putting in some Seachem stuff?
> 
> -J


No need to wait, it's just more efficient doing fish and Stability at the same time. I've done the fish+stability about 4 times with good results. Save your money on the ammonia and pick up some Seachem Prime too, just in case if there are any ammonia or nitrite spikes. It detoxifies it. Just a word of caution though, depending on your test kit, you may get false positive ammonia readings if you do use Prime as your dechlorinator.

Seachem. Prime FAQ


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

I tend to disagree with my learned collegues. Bottled bacteria isn't something that's ever really done it for me. There are a bunch of different brands and formulations that each have their own followers; and most of them will say the other guy's stuff doesn't work. It's difficult to know who to trust.

However, if you want to try it out; go ahead. There's no reason why the ammonia source feeding the bacteria has to be a fish though. I would personally recommend running through a fishless cycle with a bottled ammonia source (I use this stuff; but any plain ammonia cleaner should work) before adding any fish. If the Seachem stuff works you're only costing yourself a couple days and if it doesn't work you save yourself a lot of pain doing a fish-in cycle.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input, everyone! Much appreciated.
Just back from the fish store. I got stability, as well as the fish store person's recommendation - a few small ember tetras and a small amano shrimp ("Shrimpy", by far the most active guy in the tank).
Apparently they should be fine during cycling, especially with Stability.

More updates under the hardy fish thread.

Worried it's all too much bioload, but the expert told me to relax. Fingers crossed.

Thanks again for all your help!
Stay tuned for the inevitable follow-up questions...


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, and Rockman - I received your advice too late, but thanks for your input -
To be honest, based on what I read, I was initially 100% decided to do a fishless cycle, but in the end I was persuaded otherwise.
Apparently I'm easily influenced.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Should be fine and if you are worried you can always watch your levels with tests. You can also just dump fish food in next time for a fishless cycle if you want to, really its anything that turns to waste in the water that will become ammonia.

Let us know how it turns out for you with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

That's a clever tip, thanks mitchb!
Will definitely keep you posted. 
The tank looks rather simple and probably quite boring to most of you right now, but I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Another product that works is instant aquaria gravel or sand. I've used it many times and added lots of fish right away. 
I used it this time in all my tanks and added a whole shipment of fish. No issues.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi April - thanks for the input.
I did get the fancy kind of gravel with bacteria in it and all the good stuff for the plants, so it must be similar to what you're describing? I can't remember the name, but I think it was eco something.

Good to know it's one more weapon in my cycling arsenal.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

For people who do not want to wait to cycle their tanks, you can add live plants, natures' filter. If you stock the tank with sufficient live plants, you can introduce fish right away. I have done this numerous times with very few fish losses, less then 5 percent. Of course, you need an adequate light source to keep the plants alive.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

UnderseaGal said:


> Hi April - thanks for the input.
> I did get the fancy kind of gravel with bacteria in it and all the good stuff for the plants, so it must be similar to what you're describing? I can't remember the name, but I think it was eco something.
> 
> Good to know it's one more weapon in my cycling arsenal.


Are you talking about eco complete?

BTW, April has a store (April's aquarium) so if you are around that area may be you can check it out, she is extremely knowledgeable and experienced.Just PM her for her address/info.

Good luck.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes! I think it was called eco-complete. I didn't purchase the whole bag so I don't have the branded bag with me.
Good to know re: April's store! Will definitely be in touch. Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No instant aquArium sand or gravel. Same
Company though


----------

